# bottle feeding amounts



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So Vanillas kids that were born Friday will be leaving for their new home as bottle babies on Sat. That puts them at just over a week old. These are Nigerian Dwarfs for those of you that bottle raise what is your amount and time schedule?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Please email me as the only place I have our schedule is my email. I would happily send it to you  [email protected] is my address :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When I click that link it takes me to my email. Can you send it to me? Please.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Every couple hours as much as they want for the first two weeks. Then I just kinda go down in feedings to 4 times a day, 3 times a day ect. Depends on how the kid is growing and maturing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there a amount that is too much?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I just sent you the email  It has the amounts, how many times a day you feed them and at what ages you start cutting back on bottles. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my way http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/bottlef ... hedule.htm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. 
I want to give them a few schedules and that way they have a real good idea what will work with their schedule and be best for the kids.


----------

